

MIT Develops Cheap Smartphone Clip-On to Detect Cataracts - spaceballs
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/06/mit-develops-cheap-smartphone-clip-on-to-detect-cataracts/

======
megamark16
I love the idea of clip on technology, like the project for turning your
smartphone's camera in to a high powered microscope. There's a whole world of
possibilities out there, especially for the hardware hackers, now that so many
of us have high powered computers in our pockets.

